# hunting license



## pennyshooter (May 30, 2008)

does anyone know if you need a hunting license to hunt on your own land? i've heard yes and no from my friends and now i'm not sure


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

It depends on where you are. Usually, no, but if you're in an area where they are trying to get an accurate count of game, then you should still report what game you take, even if you don't need one. Especially large game.


----------

